# FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

Well, after quite some time and quite a hassle dealing with the local dealerships, I was able to get some info regarding the Seat Leon Cupra R OEM Brembos. Here is what I have from a dealer here in Pordenone (NE Italy):
Front rotors: 323mmx28mm Seat Part # 1ML 615 301
Loaded red Brembo 4 piston caliper with carrier (left): part # 1ML 615 105
Loaded red Brembo 4 piston caliper with carrier (right): part # 1ML 615 106
Individual Carriers: part # 1ML 615 421
Pricing for these items has not been finalized, it seems the computers are always down whenever I go. I promise I will follow through on this and get some definate figures. Estimates still remain the same; right around 2,000 euro for both calipers, pads and carriers. Rotors are seperate and right around 90 euro a piece.
In my opinion and the opinion af the mechanics present, these carriers will not fit the A4 Golf's. It wasn't tested, but that was the general consesus. The Leon and the Golf do not share the same platform. If everything bolted together like it should, the brakes would be great although you might need wheel spacers for the stock wheels as the caliper bodies portude slightly. I'm not saying this kit will not work, I haven't tried yet. I have a good friend whom I work with who is an excellent machinist. He might be able to fabricate something, but I'll have to let you know about that later after I've done some R&D.
ON A SIDE NOTE!!
One of the salesman has a Golf TDI with a modified set of IBIZA Cupra R brakes. I've talked to a couple guys in the UK about this as well and they seemed to think it wasn't possible, but now I know it is. For those of you looking for a cheaper brake upgrade, this might deserve consideration. The Ibiza, unlike the Leon, shares the Golf platform and many of it's underpinnings. I could not confirm wether they were 4 piston calipers or not, but again, my Italian still needs work and I'm learning the techincal lingo kind of slowly. I will find out for sure though. In the mean time, I decided to include the information on these brakes as well.
Front Rotors: 305mmx28mm Seat part # 6KL 615 301
Loaded red Brembo caliper with carrier (left): Seat part # 6KL 615 123
Loaded red Brembo caliper with carrier (right) Seat part # 6KL 615 124
Individual carrier: Seat part # 6KL 615 421
Let me know if any of this helps and watch this forum for future updates.


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Crash6)*

wow, that is some good info.
please follow up on this for us, this sounds very intresting







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (next)*

Jeff, thanks for the info.
Can you find out if anyone is using these on a MK3 VR6?
I know that the mod for the TT fronts are 5mm spacers for the caliper carriers, so I'm guessing the same for the Ibiza carriers.
How about brake hose part #s, and carrier bolts 4 pcs ea. side. for both applications.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Eric D)*

I think the Leon front kit would be way too big for the MKIII chassis. Sounds far fetched, but I can always experiment. I still think the Ibiza brakes are a better bet. I didn't even think about the brake lines, sorry. I figured with this set up, most people would be running SS lines anyway. I'll post them some time next week along with the bolt part #'s. 
I'd love to get some pictures out if one of you would be kind enough to explain how to post them. I have access to a digital camera and most of the standard photos I take I put on a photo CD. I just have no clue how to post pictures. (quit snickering) 
Until next time....
Jeff


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Crash6)*

The Toledo/Leon are built on the A4 (Golf/Bora/Jetta/Octavia/TT/A3/etc) platform, whereas the new Ibiza is on the A04 platform (Polo). The Cordoba is still on the old A03 platform. That is not to say that this would make the brakes plug and play....

quote:[HR][/HR]In my opinion and the opinion af the mechanics present, these carriers will not fit the A4 Golf's. It wasn't tested, but that was the general consesus. The Leon and the Golf do not share the same platform. If everything bolted together like it should, the brakes would be great although you might need wheel spacers for the stock wheels as the caliper bodies portude slightly. I'm not saying this kit will not work, I haven't tried yet. I have a good friend whom I work with who is an excellent machinist. He might be able to fabricate something, but I'll have to let you know about that later after I've done some R&D.
ON A SIDE NOTE!!
One of the salesman has a Golf TDI with a modified set of IBIZA Cupra R brakes. I've talked to a couple guys in the UK about this as well and they seemed to think it wasn't possible, but now I know it is. For those of you looking for a cheaper brake upgrade, this might deserve consideration. The Ibiza, unlike the Leon, shares the Golf platform and many of it's underpinnings. I could not confirm wether they were 4 piston calipers or not, but again, my Italian still needs work and I'm learning the techincal lingo kind of slowly. I will find out for sure though. In the mean time, I decided to include the information on these brakes as well.
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Jouko Haapanen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the new Ibiza is on the A04 platform (Polo)[HR][/HR]​The ibiza shares all its brake and suspension parts with the Mk2 Golf, the only Polo parts are the suspension top mounts!
You cannot use the Ibiza Cupra 'R' brakes on a Golf VR6, as the ibiza only has 4 bolt wheels and the VR6 has 5 bolt. But they will bolt straight onto any Mk2 Golf or non-GTi Mk3.
And the Ibiza Cupra 'R' calipers are 4 pots.
There are two different lots of brakes being used on the Leon Cupra 'R'...
They are using the 312x25mm brakes as used on the Audi TT, and in some countries it is an optional extra to have the larger 4 pots.
You could fit the Leon brakes onto a 5 bolt Mk3 Golf, but the disk offset is wrong, like if you fit the TT brakes, but they will go on using the spacer as mentioned before.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Andrew Ensom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The ibiza shares all its brake and suspension parts with the Mk2 Golf, the only Polo parts are the suspension top mounts!
[HR][/HR]​I'm not sure this is strictly true...
The brake calipers on our 16v Cupra were the same as early Mk3 GTIs, the 280mm diameter disc size. 
I'm pretty sure these differ from the G60 Golf as our discs were also listed for a Passat GT, not a G60 Golf...this leads me to believe that the carriers had a different offset to the G60 versions...I'm not absolutely certain thoiugh...do you know for certain?
As for the top mounts...which were to Polo versions...the early non turbo type? or the later turbo type?, as they differ quite a lot.

quote:[HR][/HR]
You cannot use the Ibiza Cupra 'R' brakes on a Golf VR6, as the ibiza only has 4 bolt wheels and the VR6 has 5 bolt. But they will bolt straight onto any Mk2 Golf or non-GTi Mk3.
[HR][/HR]​Technically, you could use a spacer to make sure the Ibiza Cupra R 4 pots lined up with the VR6 disc...but which disc would you use?
The early 280mm disc is a bit small in diameter and is only 20mm thick.
The later 288mm disc is closer to the SAET diameter, but is still only 25mm thick.
I guess the 288s could be used...allowing for an area of unswept pad at the outside edge of the disc...and you would have to make sure that the pads weren't allowed to run right down, in case the pistons were left to run to the extremities of their safe travel. I'm not sure I would want to risk this.
I would think the better option would be to use the 312mm TT / S3 disc and have it turned down to 305mm - giving you the correct diameter at least...buy there are stilll the same issues around disc thickness and piston extension.
Maybe there are manufacturers that can provide a 2 piece rotor with 5 bolt fixing, the correct offset and 305mm diameter?
quote:[HR][/HR]
You could fit the Leon brakes onto a 5 bolt Mk3 Golf, but the disk offset is wrong, like if you fit the TT brakes, but they will go on using the spacer as mentioned before.[HR][/HR]​Andrew, do you think the complete disc and caliper set would bolt up to a Audi S3/TT? I would think so based on wheel clearances and hub design...but it's an awful expense to try it out...and possibly find they won't go!!
Glen.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Ess Three)*

Well, I am by no means a VW Guru. I don't have much experience with any other generations of Golf than a MKIV. You guys wanted the part #'s, I got you the part #'s. The information I relayed is the information given to me by the dealership parts counter.
I'm not sure if any combination of any of these pieces will work. I'm still going to try though. It will be on my car, a 2002 American spec GTI. I'm exploring rather blindly here people so cut me some slack.
Stay tuned....


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I am by no means a VW Guru. I don't have much experience with any other generations of Golf than a MKIV. You guys wanted the part #'s, I got you the part #'s. The information I relayed is the information given to me by the dealership parts counter.
I'm not sure if any combination of any of these pieces will work. I'm still going to try though. It will be on my car, a 2002 American spec GTI. I'm exploring rather blindly here people so cut me some slack.
Stay tuned....[HR][/HR]​I think I can speak for all of us in saying that we all appreciate your efforts in getting the info. I have been looking for similar info from within the UK.
I think most peoples concerns are that people may go off and buy the parts on the say so of someone on the 'net or in a parts department, and find they don't work. Often these so call 'knowledgeable persons' are not so...and have never actually done the conversion or risked their own money to buy the parts.
At least we'll know for sure that you either have or have not got the parts to fit your 2002 Mk4 GTI.
Hopefully, if I'm convinced I can make it work, I'll be able to prove there is a combination that will fit the S3 / TT.


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Ess Three)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The ibiza shares all its brake and suspension parts with the Mk2 Golf, the only Polo parts are the suspension top mounts!
I'm not sure this is strictly true...
The brake calipers on our 16v Cupra were the same as early Mk3 GTIs, the 280mm diameter disc size. 
I'm pretty sure these differ from the G60 Golf as our discs were also listed for a Passat GT, not a G60 Golf...this leads me to believe that the carriers had a different offset to the G60 versions...I'm not absolutely certain thoiugh...do you know for certain?[HR][/HR]​The late Mk2 G60 and Mk3 GTI calipers and cariers are the same, the only diference is again with the disks, the G60 being 4 bolt, and the Mk3 beign 5 bolt.
quote:[HR][/HR]
As for the top mounts...which were to Polo versions...the early non turbo type? or the later turbo type?, as they differ quite a lot.[HR][/HR]​They have changed mounts a few times, early from '96 they used Mk2 Golf mounts, then after a year it changed to the harder Passat ones, and they used the Golf VR6 ones on the GTi & Cupra, and on the 2000> models they are polo ones.
quote:[HR][/HR]Technically, you could use a spacer to make sure the Ibiza Cupra R 4 pots lined up with the VR6 disc...but which disc would you use?
The early 280mm disc is a bit small in diameter and is only 20mm thick.
The later 288mm disc is closer to the SAET diameter, but is still only 25mm thick.
I would think the better option would be to use the 312mm TT / S3 disc and have it turned down to 305mm - giving you the correct diameter at least...buy there are stilll the same issues around disc thickness and piston extension..[HR][/HR]​yeah but why bother when you can fit TT cariers with a 5mm spacer to run 312x25mm disks using the later 288mm calipers.
quote:[HR][/HR]Andrew, do you think the complete disc and caliper set would bolt up to a Audi S3/TT? I would think so based on wheel clearances and hub design...but it's an awful expense to try it out...and possibly find they won't go!![HR][/HR]​The LEON ones will bolt straight on with no mods.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Ess Three)*



> Maybe there are manufacturers that can provide a 2 piece rotor with 5 bolt fixing, the correct offset and 305mm diameter?
> 
> 
> > I would like to know this also. Anyone have more info?


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s ('89gli)*

If your car is a 4 bolt car, like a Mk2 Golf then the Ibiza Cupra R 305x28mm brakes will go straight on.
The disks are fairly expensive to buy anyway, here in the UK it was £98 (about $150 USD) for a pair.

[Modified by Andrew Ensom, 6:00 PM 6-16-2002]


[Modified by Andrew Ensom, 6:00 PM 6-16-2002]


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Andrew Ensom)*

ESS three: since u have an S3, wouldn't it be wise to use the boxster caliper( brembo 4 pot ) I belive both the BIRA and ECS boxster set up use TT rotor for there set up. If this is the case, aren't u already half way there ?


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (next)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ESS three: since u have an S3, wouldn't it be wise to use the boxster caliper( brembo 4 pot ) I belive both the BIRA and ECS boxster set up use TT rotor for there set up. If this is the case, aren't u already half way there ?[HR][/HR]​This is one option...
But, import duties in the UK make buying these in the US a really expensive option...I could see if ECS would sell me the carriers only, then buy the calipers locally from Porsche.
The main advantage of the SEAT set up is that my master cylinder is likely to be better matched to the SEAT Brembos piston sizes...if not I can mix and match components from the Leon to get better performance.
And the fact that I can use the larger 2pc discs from the Leon, since I already have wheels big enough.
Also, I have a few friends working for SEAT...so I should be able to get a decent price on the Leon stuff!!

The main advantage for me is not in the looks...it's in the performance, so bigger discs and calipers will be better than bigger calipers only.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Ess Three)*

I didn't think about that. Do the Boxters and Leon Brembos mount the same? If you check in the historicals, you'll find info regarding the Porsche Boxter caliper kit. ECS manufactures their own carriers modeled after another company. I can't remember the name of the company, but they will sell the carriers individually. Looks like I'm heading back to SEAT soon to audition those calipers.


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Crash6)*

BIRA is the company that ecs copy, Bira will sell u just the bracket for fitting


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (next)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BIRA is the company that ecs copy, Bira will sell u just the bracket for fitting







[HR][/HR]​Nice one! Thanks!
I tried searching for their page, but nothing came up...I don't suppose you've got a link have you?


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Ess Three)*

why I do, all u had to do is ask hehehe.
http://www.bira.org/
that site just gives u basic info, u have to pay a $20us member ship in order to get to the menbers section.(kind of like a porn site lol hehehe) there site list all parts needed for the kit, they only sell the brackets. Don't sell the kit, they'll tell u all the place and parts number needed for the kit for u to buy on your own.
I want it to join for a long time but was just lazy to do so.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (next)*

Why would the Leon front Brembo and rear setup not bolt right on to a olf/Jetta/GTi? You may need spacers to clear the calipers on either a OEM 18" or OEM 17" rims.
The Leon Cupra R is FWD like the US Golf/Jetta/GTi and is also based on the same platform. Can someone give me a few reasons why this kit would not transfer cleanly from one FWD MkIV (A4) chassis to another FWD MkIV chassis?
If these parts are bought from Mexico, will it help reduce the purchasing cost?


[Modified by 2001Bora, 8:07 AM 7-16-2002]


----------



## Y26 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (2001Bora)*

Keep us updated...
So Bira just sell you the bracket to fit the caliper on your car?
Cheers, Young


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Y26)*

Question is - will one of the VW tuner shops offer this as a complete kit for a fair price in North America.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (next)*


_Quote, originally posted by *next* »_BIRA is the company that ecs copy, Bira will sell u just the bracket for fitting









We offer many, many kits that they do not offer, likewise they offer a few (mostly older Audi's) kits that we do not offer. 
Nobody copied anybody. All our brackets are designed in house.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_Question is - will one of the VW tuner shops offer this as a complete kit for a fair price in North America.

Will probably be very hard to do because the cost of the calipers & rotors. V/W want big $'s for there 4/6 piston calipers & big dollars for their large rotors


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

In this post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=984575 
the author says a complete kit cost him 660 euros for the 305mm with the Brembo calipers with rotors and lines.(The part #'s are also there). This works out to approx 720 for the kit in US dollars. So bringing just the calipers and the carrier brackets should be possible as a kit and allow the choosing of rotors from your extensive selection @ ECS.


_Modified by WolfGTI at 2:54 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (WolfGTI)*

i presume tom is researching this as we speak


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Imola Yellow GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imola Yellow GTi* »_i presume tom is researching this as we speak

I would like to believe so because if he can bring those calipers and the carrier brackets over and pair it with a rotor from the ECS selection I have a credit card waiting to be charged







.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (WolfGTI)*

I can't believe this thread was brought back from the dead.








I had enough money and time sunk into this project to know the parts required for the _MKIV_ application from the OEM DO NOT EXIST!
-In order for the Seat Brembo calipers to mount properly, you would need custom carriers like the ones ECS and/or Bira make. Then, you would have to find a 5x100mm bolt patterned rotor to fit the application. 
-The Porsche Boxster Calipers actually have slightly larger pistons (2mm) than this particular Brembo caliper which means braking force over an applied area is greater with the Boxsters'! 
-The Porsche Boxster calipers and the Brembo calipers in question are both made by Brembo.
-The Seat OEM Brembo calipers require adaptation and unknown costs and may not even perform as well as the Porsche calipers.
-The Porsche caliper kit is inexpensive, readily available, and proven reliable.
In conclusion, it is my opinion that this particular caliper isn't worth the time and expense to apply to the MKIV platform. 
*PS* Please, please, please, ECS; give us some 2 piece 12.3" rotors for the MKIV application!! 

* _Please disregard the entire above post if you are talking about applications for the Corrado or MK2 Golfs. If that is what you are wondering about, go for it. It has been successfully adapted to these platforms using OEM parts. If you are seriously interested in sourcing all the neccessary items, IM me. _ 


_Modified by Crash6 at 10:40 PM 8-19-2003_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_I can't believe this thread was brought back from the dead.








I had enough money and time sunk into this project to know the parts required or the _MKIV_ application from the OEM DO NOT EXIST!
-In order for the Seat Brembo calipers to mount properly, you would need custom carriers like the ones ECS and/or Bira make. Then, you would have to find a 5x100mm bolt patterned rotor to fit the application. 
-The Porsche Boxster Calipers actually have slightly larger pistons (2mm) than this particular Brembo caliper which means braking force over an applied area is greater with the Boxsters'! 
-The Porsche Boxster calipers and the Brembo calipers in question are both made by Brembo.
-The Seat OEM Brembo calipers require adaptation and unknown costs and may not even perform as well as the Porsche calipers.
-The Porsche caliper kit is inexpensive, readily available, and proven reliable.
In conclusion, it is my opinion that this particular caliper isn't worth the time and expense to apply to the MKIV platform. 
*PS* Please, please, please, ECS; give us some 2 piece 12.3" rotors for the MKIV application!! 
* _Please disregard the entire above post if you are talking about applications for the Corrado or MK2 Golfs. If that is what you are wondering about, go for it. It has been successfully adapted to these platforms using OEM parts. If you are seriously interested in sourcing all the neccessary items, IM me. _ 
_Modified by Crash6 at 10:40 PM 8-19-2003_

I was looking for this regarding the MK3 Golf/Jetta platform with the 4x100 lugs as sold in North America. The G60 Corrado brakes are a bolt on for these cars so I assume the Ibiza would be too.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (WolfGTI)*

plz explain why this mk4 has brembo's with the same LP but you can't use its hardware? it should be plug and play as far as OEM parts go.
http://vwvortex.rely.net/artma...shtml


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
I was looking for this regarding the MK3 Golf/Jetta platform with the 4x100 lugs as sold in North America. The G60 Corrado brakes are a bolt on for these cars so I assume the Ibiza would be too.

Good to know. I'm not all that familiar with the MKIII's, but good to know none the less. Thanks




_Modified by Crash6 at 9:25 AM 8-20-2003_


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Imola Yellow GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imola Yellow GTi* »_plz explain why this mk4 has brembo's with the same LP but you can't use its hardware? it should be plug and play as far as OEM parts go.


The Ibiza and Leon both use 4 lug rotors with carriers designed to hold the calipers at 323mm (Leon) and 305mm (Ibiza) respectively. (12.7" and 12.0") OEM MKIV sizes are 288mm (stock 11") and 312mm (TT 12.3") with a 5 lug bolt pattern. Also, the carriers do not line up properly with the mountings on the MKIV spindle. On top of that, there appears to be a slight offset difference with the hub.
As stated above, the calipers can be made to work using custom hardware, not OEM hardware. It just isn't available in any combination that I have found. I'd be happy to be proven wrong in this, but I'm done doing research with this particular set up.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Crash6)*









I swear that shows 5 lugs. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Imola Yellow GTi)*

You are correct, that is a 5 lug wheel with a 5 lug rotor behind it. Sorry, I didn't specify with the Cupra 'R'. However, the entire spindle assembly is different from that of he MKIV G/J. I couldn't find any carriers from any OEM application to adapt them properly. That, and the fact that the rotors are a rather odd 12.7" in size. There is currently only one OEM offering for a 5x100mm bolt patterened 12.7" rotor, the Seat Leon Cupra R. The aftermarket _to my knowledge_ has no rotors for the US market in this configuration. As a final insult, the hubs are different sizes as well.
Custom brackets or an entire spindle/ hardware swap would be the only way for this particular brake set-up to be used on the MKIV G/J. As far as I have researched, there is no OEM plug and play solution here. Just not economically worth it to me.
If you would like to pick up the ball and run with it, you are more than welcome and I'll help you out as much as I can. I was just financially exhausted after trying this a year ago. Hell, it could be as simple as using Porsche Boxster/TT brackets and adapting a 12.3" rotor with a seperate hat measured for hub size and offset. However, that would require resources I don't have and am not willing to pay for.


_Modified by Crash6 at 5:07 PM 8-20-2003_


----------



## Bluxie 16v (May 13, 2003)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Crash6)*

These are the IBIZA cupra R brakes on a golf rallye








Ibiza is 4x100
Leon is 5x100
But it's possible to redrill a ibiza disc to fit 5x100...
Here is the 305mm disc compared with my 256mm 16V disc


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Bluxie 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bluxie 16v* »_These are the IBIZA cupra R brakes on a golf rallye








Ibiza is 4x100
Leon is 5x100
But it's possible to redrill a ibiza disc to fit 5x100...
Here is the 305mm disc compared with my 256mm 16V disc









I know i´m using this setup under my A1 g60.
One tip !! 
GIVE THE DISK TIME TO BRAKE IN !!!!
Don´t push it hard, that wil come....don´t worry!


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (GTI1-G60)*

So where can we get the Seat Ibiza Cupra R 4x100 brakes once and for all??


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (danny_16v)*

Holy crap! Back from the dead again! Ahh the memories. God, I miss Italy.
Its been a long time and I'm really not 100% as to what will work on the MKIII's.
The very first post in this thread lists the part numbers for the Ibiza components, which I have been told by many people, will work just fine with a 5mm spacer. I just haven't done it myslef so I can't say 100% for sure.
Check on the UK and German (.de) VW sites. There are A LOT of people overseas that have done this conversion in the last 3-4 years.
Good luck


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY!! Seat OEM Brembo part #'s (Crash6)*

I know the Seat Ibiza Cupra R brakes will work on a 4x100 because the Ibiza is 4x100







either way. I want em








Any idea on the cost of these puppies?


----------

